# Upground reservoir



## hawgseeker

I was wondering if anyone has any tips for fishing these upground reservoirs. All they are is a big body of open water with huge banks of rocks and bolders. I just moved close to van wert that has two big ones. I fished them a few times and just haven't had that great of luck. As far as I know the only structure I can see is rocks. I am looking for bass. Any lure selection tips and how to fish them would be great. I would be fishing from shore as I don't have a boat.


----------



## ress

The ONLY way to fish a lure without loosing it on nearly every cast is mess around with a slip bobber above it. I would start with a few cheap leadheads in the 1/8oz or smaller with twister tails. The degree of pitch that the side comes up differs from place to place. another tip would be to keep the rod tip high when reeling in. You will loose alot of stuff at first. Of course if the fish a hitting at all that keeps from getting snaged.


----------



## Salmonid

focus on casting parralel to the banks with crank baits that only go a certain depth so switching from shallow runners to medium to deep divers as you fan cast around , also fishing around the ramps is always good as it offers some of the only structures in the lake, also a good trick for bass is a rubber worm or real nightcrawler casted out with no weight, slowly sinks and a real sown retrieve will catch a lot of bass in the clear water, minnows under a float is always good on windy days where you can cover a lot of water by casting upwind and letting it drift back towards shore. I travel to Van Wert every other Wednesday for work and often wondered how those lakes fished, please post a few reports once you figure them out. 

Salmonid


----------



## hawgseeker

I'm heading out in about an hour I will let you know I just hope these storms won't be hurting the fishing to much


----------



## hawgseeker

Caught this off the floating docks with a tiny rebel crankbait. The conditions was pretty rough and windy. Didn't have a chance to try any soft plastics. I will next time when it's a little less windy.


----------



## BornWithGills

Fish the side the wind is blowing to


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Weekender#1

Fish the last hour of light and the first 30 minutes of darkness if you are only going for a few hours. Day time fishing, you were lucky to get the one you did. Rocks are great cover for smallmouth, on a calm evening try some surface baits.


----------



## elkhtr

early and late in the day in clear water you might want to try a few top water baits as well. Pop-r's, and walk the dog baits like a zook puppy would be worth a try. a 4'senko or 4" fluke rigged weightless would also be worth a shot, cast them out and let them slowly sink and WATCH YOUR LINE FOR A JUMP OR TO MOVE, and set the hook.


----------



## Socom

Me and a buddy would catch largemouth like crazy out of Wellington upground reservoir using senko worms. I like the 6in ones. Fish them weightless around any kind of weeds you can find. Give it plenty of time to sink and just flick it around. Only problem is they tend to get chewed up pretty quick after a couple fish (if you can call that a problem!)


----------

